# Secondary Air pump not powering on



## JD2013 (Dec 2, 2013)

2006 Beetle 2.5

The secondary air pump is not coming on at cold start. I pulled the pump, and connected it to a battery and it works fine. (It sounded good and pumped air) The fuses above the battery are all good. What could be causing the pump to not be getting power?


----------



## eurojim (Dec 7, 2003)

I don't know if its that cold where you are, but I just learned recently that in cold temps the pump won't run on cold start to prevent damaging the cat from cold start fuel enrichment...


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

JD2013 said:


> 2006 Beetle 2.5
> 
> The secondary air pump is not coming on at cold start. I pulled the pump, and connected it to a battery and it works fine. (It sounded good and pumped air) The fuses above the battery are all good. What could be causing the pump to not be getting power?


In for an answer. I am having a similar issue where the sai pump works at random times, sometimes on hot starts.


----------



## mk3ninja (Nov 28, 2013)

secondary is supposed to run when the engine is first started. the ecm will determine if it needs to run. its main purpose to help the cat reach operation temperatures faster.

http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/57990/648965340.pdf?...1

do you have a fault for the secondary air system? if not i would not worry about the secondary air operation.

but if your car does have dtc's stored i would try and do an ouput test with a vagcom or something similar. if it doesnt power up i would check fuses, wiring, secondary air pump relay.


----------



## JD2013 (Dec 2, 2013)

I got it working again.

I had to replace my battery. After installing the new battery, which required moving the fuses box out of the way, the SAI pump started working again as normal and the check engine light went out. So, somewhere in the electrical connections, with the fuse box, it was not getting good power.


----------

